# Is McCormick jar garlic discontinued?



## rodentraiser (Jun 30, 2019)

I like getting the jar of McCormick mushed garlic. The cost is a little up there, but one jar will last me a month or more. 

The last couple of times at Winco, though, I haven't seen it. I thought it was just Winco (now they've decided to quit carrying non-stick Reynolds foil), but I haven't been able to find the garlic at any grocery store lately. Does anyone know if it's been discontinued?

I suppose I could just call the company. LOL


----------



## caseydog (Jun 30, 2019)

I buy _Kirkland_ California diced garlic from COSTCO. The jar is way bigger than I need, but the quality is outstanding. I'm guessing this stuff is Gilroy garlic. The best garlic on the planet. Most jarred garlic seems to come from Asia, and it is crap!

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 1, 2019)

I can't help you with garlic, rodentraiser, but for that non-stick foil, do you have a Walmart in the area?  Here, they have their brand of non-stick, which is cheaper.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I buy _Kirkland_ California diced garlic from COSTCO. The jar is way bigger than I need, but the quality is outstanding. I'm guessing this stuff is Gilroy garlic. The best garlic on the planet. Most jarred garlic seems to come from Asia, and it is crap!
> 
> CD



In the early '70s, we lived in San Jose, driving anywhere South would take you through Gilroy and the aroma of garlic, then-wife called it the stink, was pungent for miles around. Their festival is coming up in a few weeks.

But to the original question, I don't know. Only buy bulbs.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2019)

According to their website, minced garlic is listed as a product. It's a dried garlic. They don't list a mushed garlic.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2019)

Fresh garlic for us. We've tried jarred garlic and and pre-peeled garlic. nothing compares to fresh, IMHO.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Fresh garlic for us. We've tried jarred garlic and and pre-peeled garlic. nothing compares to fresh, IMHO.




+1 ^


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2019)

+2 ^ ditto


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 1, 2019)

+3 ^ ditto.  I think we'll have a lot of these here.  I will admit that I sometimes buy pre-peeled garlic, when I'm making something like nam prik pao or crunchy garlic  (both fried slowly in oil, until brown and crunchy), when I am almost out of garlic (about now, before harvest!), but otherwise, it's not worth buying.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2019)

I prefer fresh garlic, but a good garlic puree can be very handy, especially one that doesn't have off flavours. There times that I have very few spoons and if I have a decent jarred garlic puree, it means there are more dishes that I am willing to make. I haven't found a good one in quite a while.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2019)

Spice World has a whole line of prepared garlic products.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 1, 2019)

_Spice World_ has some decent jarred garlic. They used to have California garlic, but I haven't seen it in a while. They used to put the country of origin on the jars, but they don't seem to be doing that anymore. 

I rarely buy fresh garlic, because what I can get at the local stores sucks. I don't know where it comes from, but the flavor is weak. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 2, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I can't help you with garlic, rodentraiser,  but for that non-stick foil, do you have a Walmart in the area?  Here,  they have their brand of non-stick, which is cheaper.



I  do, but it's such a pain in the patootie to go there I'd rather spend a  little extra and get the foil from Safeway when I pick up my  prescription tomorrow. 




skilletlicker said:


> In the  early '70s, we lived in San Jose, driving anywhere South would take you  through Gilroy and the aroma of garlic, then-wife called it the stink,  was pungent for miles around. Their festival is coming up in a few  weeks.
> 
> But to the original question, I don't know. Only buy bulbs.



When  I lived in San Jose, everyone knew never to go south on 101 on Festival  day. The traffic used to back up for miles and miles. And of course,  the Garlic Festival was always on the hottest day of the year and being  it was in Gilroy, was even hotter than that. So I never had the  inclination to attend. But yeah, you could sure smell that garlic!




Andy  M. said:


> According to their website, minced garlic is listed as a  product. It's a dried garlic. They don't list a mushed garlic.



MINCED garlic is what I meant. I don't know how I came up with mushed garlic.   Thank you!
----------------------------

Seems to me the minced garlic in the jars was called California garlic. I need to check around because I hate the garlic I had to get instead.

I suppose I should be using fresh, but standing is getting harder all the time and having to stand to chop up one more thing is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2019)

From Gilroy, the best of the best in jarred garlic can easily be ordered online from the source...
https://garlicworld.com/product-category/jarred-garlic/


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 4, 2019)

I may have to do that. Although I may be forced to use fresh garlic whether I want to or not when I move. I won't have a refrigerator to put the opened jars in when I move.

I just checked Safeway today and they don't have it either.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2019)

I grind a couple whole bulbs of garlic cloves in my small food processor (with olive oil, salt & ground pepper). Then I put the paste into a Ziploc sandwich bag. Remove the air then I spread it flat across the bag and put in freezer on flat surface. When I need garlic I just snap a piece off, reseal bag and back into freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I grind a couple whole bulbs of garlic cloves in my small food processor (with olive oil, salt & ground pepper). Then I put the paste into a Ziploc sandwich bag. Remove the air then I spread it flat across the bag and put in freezer on flat surface. When I need garlic I just snap a piece off, reseal bag and back into freezer.



That sounds like a good idea. I may have to try this.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I rarely buy fresh garlic, because what I can get at the local stores sucks. I don't know where it comes from, but the flavor is weak.
> 
> CD



Rarely fresh anymore, at least lately - no taste and just dries up for the amount I use.




rodentraiser said:


> I suppose I should be using fresh, but standing is getting harder all the time and having to stand to chop up one more thing is more trouble than it's worth.



I'm learning to take things to the table and sit while peeling, chopping, etc. Hard change to make - but my back quickly tells me to move it!



msmofet said:


> I grind a couple whole bulbs of garlic cloves in my small food processor (with olive oil, salt & ground pepper). Then I put the paste into a Ziploc sandwich bag. Remove the air then I spread it flat across the bag and put in freezer on flat surface. When I need garlic I just snap a piece off, reseal bag and back into freezer.



When garlic gets tasty again - I'll do it too!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2019)

I find a much better quality of garlic at the health food store. It's organic and not from China. YMMV


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 6, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm learning to take things to the table and sit while peeling, chopping, etc. Hard change to make - but my back quickly tells me to move it!



I don't have a table, so usually I"m sitting on my bed watching a Youtube video while I'm doing whatever. The other day I was mixing up the chocolate chip cookie dough sitting on my bed (yes, I have a sofa, but it's much more expensive than the bed was, so nothing gets mixed on that). You better believe I'm careful about doing that!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 6, 2019)

Hear yuh! Actually it is a better idea to use your lap. Lower and easier on you. Even my table is not the right height, I have a bench for it so I sometimes straddle it and use it as to rest my bowl or whatever on.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll admit, I tend to buy the minced garlic at the store.  It just gets too tedious to chop and mince it when you need a lot.

We all love garlic here, so we tend to use a half small jar every time.  That would take forever.

I just looked at the garlic world site.  32 oz.. of chopped garlic in oil for 10 bucks.  That's a bargain.  Especially considering it is the good stuff.


----------

